# Word of the Day - Babbitt



## debodun (Nov 14, 2022)

Babbitt (noun) - a person, and especially a businessman, who conforms unthinkingly to prevailing middle-class standards.

The term Babbitt is derived from the surname of the American inventor who invented a metal alloy that is named for him.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 14, 2022)

debodun said:


> Babbitt (noun) - a person, and especially a businessman, who conforms unthinkingly to prevailing middle-class standards.
> 
> The term Babbitt is derived from the surname of the American inventor who invented a metal alloy that is named for him.



I thought it was derived from the novel of the same name, by Sinclair Lewis.  Babbitt (first name George?) is the protagonist.


----------



## debodun (Nov 14, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> I thought it was derived from the novel of the same name, by Sinclair Lewis.  Babbitt (first name George?) is the protagonist.


https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/babbitt


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 14, 2022)

debodun said:


> https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/babbitt



From the same citation:

From _Babbitt_, the surname of George Babbitt, the title character of the novel _Babbitt_ (1922) by the American author Sinclair Lewis (1885–1951).[2


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)

New word for me today... first time I've heard the word Babbitt


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> New word for me today... first time I've heard the word Babbitt



It's a very American word!  I think of a Babbitt as a small town chamber of commerce member, wanting to boost the local economy and stamp out any nonconforming behavior that might be bad for business.


----------



## Mizmo (Nov 14, 2022)

I can think of at least one person in my community who could be called a babbitt.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2022)

I think it's the American dream to be a babbitt.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 14, 2022)

Grandpa and me use to go Babbitt hunting. Sorry, it’s late and my mind has turned to mush..


----------



## Michael Z (Nov 15, 2022)

I would have thought it was a baby rabbit.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 15, 2022)

Never heard of it either.  I looked it up and found this:

Created by Sinclair Lewis in the satirical 1922 novel _Babbitt_, he epitomized the unimaginative and self-important businessmen that Lewis found typical of the provincial cities and towns of America—and the word _Babbitt_ quickly became a byname for one who adheres to a conformist, materialistic, unimaginative way of life. Despite his evident prosperity and status, Lewis’s protagonist remains vaguely dissatisfied with life and makes tentative attempts at rebellion; in the end, however, he finds his need for social acceptance greater than his desire for escape.

The babbitts at the local government meeting unanimously voted down the motion for a homeless shelter, lest their property values drop slightly.


----------

